# Ok name this frog



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Sighted at the outing in Durand


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

IMHO, It looks like Gray Treefrog and Cope's Gray Treefrog
Hyla versicolor and Hyla chrysoscelis

http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/narcam/idguide/hylavers.htm

From what I can tell the green tree frog does not have the brown coloration on it. It ususally has a white or yellowish line running down the side of it.

http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/narcam/idguide/hcinerea.htm


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Cool like a cameleon (sp).


----------

